# No wonder Tennessee fans are 'wacko'



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)

> Why wouldn’t they be? Look at what they have had to put up with the past 20 years.



http://sports.usatoday.com/2018/03/27/no-wonder-tennessee-fans-are-wacko-look-at-their-leaders/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## joepuppy (Mar 27, 2018)

I see I have awaken you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I see I have awaken you.



Nah... I’ve been over in the deer hunting forum stirring up stuff..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2018)

lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for bringing some life back to the Sports Forum Slayer.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for bringing some life back to the Sports Forum Slayer.



A day without Slayer's Vols memes in the Sports forum is a day without sunshine.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 30, 2018)

Have you no heart!  We all know they are building a brick wall up there ... to hide their shame!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2018)

Daily Vols suck..


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Apr 1, 2018)

I was wondering where the vol hate had gone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I was wondering where the vol hate had gone



I’m in Utah on vacation but it still flows out here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 2, 2018)

Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!





Mercy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2018)

Vols suck..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

I wonder if Pruitt will be able to get as many 3*** as Butch did.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 4, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Apr 8, 2018)

Mercy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2018)

I agree with the OP title... they have some mental health issues.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2018)

I hear UT is a 7 and 1/2 point underdog in their Spring game.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I hear UT is a 7 and 1/2 point underdog in their Spring game.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I hear UT is a 7 and 1/2 point underdog in their Spring game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)

Cracked myself up with this one..


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cracked myself up with this one..


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2018)

5 yard penalty ... piling on!  Causing my gut to hurt should be a penalty too.  

I love that Tennessee game face one ... that's a classic!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cracked myself up with this one..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide



I like the way you think.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2018)

Seems Pruitt wasn't impressed by the players or fans in the spring game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seems Pruitt wasn't impressed by the players or fans in the spring game.








I knew it wouldn't take long for him to upset them.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 22, 2018)

I hope he isn’t happy with the current team. He didn’t inherit a winning team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I hope he isn’t happy with the current team. He didn’t inherit a winning team.



That's the excuse you Vols have used with the last 4 coaches.. When are you just going to admit that the Vols suck and they'll never be back!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm guessing Pruitt won't be giving out champions of life awards?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2018)

It's a good thing we got Slayer to keep this place alive with a pulse. Some of you big time college foobaw fans ain't so big time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Patriot44 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 6, 2018)

I ain't missed nothin',  have I


----------



## HunterJoe24 (May 7, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I ain't missed nothin',  have I



Just the vols are still irelevant


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I ain't missed nothin',  have I



In all honesty, you haven't missed anything in a very long time.. Ut is as relevant now as they were over a decade ago.. 

I see you are back on the selfie wagon..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> In all honesty, you haven't missed anything in a very long time.. Ut is as relevant now as they were over a decade ago..
> 
> I see you are back on the selfie wagon..



Yellow suspenders and a scarlet bow tie would indicate an FSU fan. Maybe he's switched during his sabbatical.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yellow suspenders and a scarlet bow tie would indicate an FSU fan. Maybe he's switched during his sabbatical.



I was thinking he jumped to Tech and got on the movement of "We are an institute of higher learning and don't care how our football team does"..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> In all honesty, you haven't missed anything in a very long time.. Ut is as relevant now as they were over a decade ago..
> 
> I see you are back on the selfie wagon..


But what's really funny is,  we've still won a National Championship more recently than your pups.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> But what's really funny is,  we've still won a National Championship more recently than your pups.



I think the present day term for this is Liberal Virtue Signalling.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yellow suspenders and a scarlet bow tie would indicate an FSU fan. Maybe he's switched during his sabbatical.


Lol beige suspenders and maroon bowtie. 
That was at a vintage style wedding. Definitely not my color choice. Actually begged my brother/ groom to talk with his wife about the colors lol.  I dunno what felt worse.  Trying to get a bride to change colors,  or wearing Bama colors.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was thinking he jumped to Tech and got on the movement of "We are an institute of higher learning and don't care how our football team does"..



At least GT has some kind of standard.  Seems UT's floated down the Tennessee river


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2018)

Dang Buck, when I saw that new Avy, I thought you had got a job as a greeter at Dollyland.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the present day term for this is Liberal Virtue Signalling.



Says the man with an MC patch in his avatar


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Buck, when I saw that new Avy, I thought you had got a job as a greeter at Dollyland.



They turned me down.  Turns out,  I wasn't qualified


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol beige suspenders and maroon bowtie.
> That was at a vintage style wedding. Definitely not my color choice. Actually begged my brother/ groom to talk with his wife about the colors lol.  I dunno what felt worse.  Trying to get a bride to change colors,  or wearing Bama colors.



Far from Bama colors, but carry on.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Well folks.  Thanks for the welcome back party.  I'm sure KyDawg needs to get back to moderating,  Miguel's arthritis is probably getting to him, and I'm certain Slayer has to save the world or something along those lines.  Don't want to keep y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well folks.  Thanks for the welcome back party.  I'm sure KyDawg needs to get back to moderating,  Miguel's arthritis is probably getting to him, and I'm certain Slayer has to save the world or something along those lines.  Don't want to keep y'all



Slayer don't care about the world. He only cares about himself. It's a lonely existence and why he's always on here doggin other folks that actually have friends.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Far from Bama colors, but carry on.



Maroon, crimson, close enough.  Guess crimson tide had a better ring to it than maroon tide. But you can't expect gumps to match words to a color wheel when they don't understand either


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slayer don't care about the world. He only cares about himself. It's a lonely existence and why he's always on here doggin other folks that actually have friends.



Your definitely right.  I actually had the word narcissistic pop into my head as I mentioned him in the post. Maybe I should go back and edit that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maroon, crimson, close enough.  Guess crimson tide had a better ring to it than maroon tide. But you can't expect gumps to match words to a color wheel when they don't understand either



Nope, Maroon is in the Scarlett family. Crimson is in the blood red family along with schools like Jawja. 

Where as, pumpkin orange is in a class all of it's own.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 14, 2018)

That horrid orange is a lot of things, but it should never be associated with class.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> That horrid orange is a lot of things, but it should never be associated with class.



Fair point.


----------



## MudDucker (May 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Maroon is in the Scarlett family. Crimson is in the blood red family along with schools like Jawja.
> 
> Where as, pumpkin orange is in a class all of it's own.



WRONG! It is in the same color family as fashionable inmate wear.  Only the best road crews get to wear that color.  At least at UT, they don't have to change between jobs and school.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



lol


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> At least at UT, they don't have to change between jobs and school.



It's a pretty easy transition from License Plate Pressin' 101 to actual license plate pressin'. Place the blank square in the press, keep your hands clear and depress the foot pedal. Then toss the freshly pressed license plate into the pile. Even Vols can learn that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> WRONG! It is in the same color family as fashionable inmate wear.  Only the best road crews get to wear that color.  At least at UT, they don't have to change between jobs and school.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 1, 2018)

go dawgs shutting down slayer for three days


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 7, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's a pretty easy transition from License Plate Pressin' 101 to actual license plate pressin'. Place the blank square in the press, keep your hands clear and depress the foot pedal. Then toss the freshly pressed license plate into the pile. Even Vols can learn that.


That's License Plate Pressing 1101 at UT. Sounds like you've taken it already.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 7, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> That's License Plate Pressing 1101 at UT. Sounds like you've taken it already.



No, but Slayer knows some Vol fan that took it and actually remembered how to do it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> No, but Slayer knows some Vol fan that took it and actually remembered how to do it.



Yep, I hired that ONE Vol and now he is my janitor.. Best job he could get with his degree from UT.. He's happy as he could be pulling in that $12 an hour! 

I would give him more but he's just plain dumb..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## joepuppy (Jun 28, 2018)

The Uncle Lou of the sports forum is at it again. So how much did you pay your baby mama to put the shirt on Slayer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 6, 2018)

I think the Dawgs just scored again.....................


----------



## labsnducks (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 13, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


He's never seen the pups do it either


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's never seen the pups do it either



Not much of a consolation prize is it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 16, 2018)

I see a 3-9 year for the Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 16, 2018)

Poor little Cate..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2018)

Search YouTube for the song *Stephen Lynch - Tennessee. *

Warning, it may offend you overly sensitive type!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Search YouTube for the song *Stephen Lynch - Tennessee. *
> 
> Warning, it may offend you overly sensitive type!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

daily volsux?


----------

